# Duratra Ice vs Triton



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

I've read all the post on the Ice charger and looks rather nice. However,

I have a chance to pick up a Triton at a good price and can't seem to find

out any info on this one. Do they have a web site or does anyone have

one? What is your input on the Triton ? Thanks :wave:


----------



## tonyj (Nov 25, 2004)

Try this..http://www.towerhobbies.com/products/greatplanes/gpmm3150.html
I have an Ice charger, & have 0 complaints. I did notice that the Triton has an optional temp probe - good option, as I use it on my Ice as well.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

http://www.towerhobbies.com/products/greatplanes/gpmm3150.html

http://www.rcuniverse.com/magazine/article_display.cfm?article_id=69&CFID=9288422&CFTOKEN=21362466

Charge Current: 0.1-5.0A linear (2.5A max. for Li-Ion) hmm...
Discharge Current: 0.1-3.0A (2.5A max for Li-Ion) 

*shrug*


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

If you are gonig to fly r/c electric park flyers get the triton,if you are going to race r/c electric cars or trucks get the ice.Although the ice suits each r/c venture just fine.:dude:


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

triton only max-charges at 5.0 amps I like to go to 6 or 7 amps sometimes, so I use my good old Tekin BC112C


----------



## The Stig (Sep 25, 2005)

^^^^ same here. If you think you'll need a little more inital punch out of your packs, the Ice is probably the better choice. I have one and love it.


----------

